# Kristi KT7    WTS



## Helmsman38

Are you little different and looking for a snow cat like no other. Do you enjoy a project that has little left to complete. The Kristi KT7 is on the market for a new home. I am a one cat household and onto another project and there is no room for two cats. The Kristi KT7 rebuild is well documented here on the fourmsfourms any or all questions a serious buyer might have prior to purchase can be found here. So if your serious about owning a slice of history like no other,  crack open the fourmsfourms and start reading. This is your opportunity.

$27,200.   Marco   respond to this posting and I will contact you.


----------



## nikos

Kristi KT7 said:


> Are you little different and looking for a snow cat like no other. Do you enjoy a project that has little left to complete. The Kristi KT7 is on the market for a new home. I am a one cat household and onto another project and there is no room for two cats. The Kristi KT7 rebuild is well documented here on the fourmsfourms any or all questions a serious buyer might have prior to purchase can be found here. So if your serious about owning a slice of history like no other,  crack open the fourmsfourms and start reading. This is your opportunity.
> 
> $27,200.   Marco   respond to this posting and I will contact you.



THE KRISTI KT7.


----------



## Helmsman38

Kristi KT7 said:


> Are you little different and looking for a snow cat like no other. Do you enjoy a project that has little left to complete. The Kristi KT7 is on the market for a new home. I am a one cat household and onto another project and there is no room for two cats. The Kristi KT7 rebuild is well documented here on the fourmsfourms any or all questions a serious buyer might have prior to purchase can be found here. So if your serious about owning a slice of history like no other,  crack open the fourmsfourms and start reading. This is your opportunity.
> 
> $27,200.   Marco   respond to this posting and I will contact you.



VIDEO    https://youtu.be/zwsCXzs8mMs


----------



## telbert

That's cool! What are the grousers, they look wood?


----------



## Melensdad

telbert said:


> That's cool! What are the grousers, they look wood?


Originally they were HICKORY

I can't recall if they were rebuilt with new Hickory of if a different wood was used, but yes, wood grousers.  I believe topped with a steel cap?


----------



## JimVT

they are some strong plastic now. you should be able to find the restore pictures.


----------



## Track Addict

What is the new project ?


----------



## cloudcap

JimVT said:


> they are some strong plastic now. you should be able to find the restore pictures.



HDPE


----------



## Melensdad

JimVT said:


> they are some strong plastic now. you should be able to find the restore pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> cloudcap said:
> 
> 
> 
> HDPE
Click to expand...


Yup, now I remember.  He did a pretty exhaustive search to figure out what type of plastic would hold up in extreme temperatures before finally making his choice.


----------



## Helmsman38

Summer time Bump


----------



## Helmsman38

Winter bump new price 25,200.  One of a kind


----------



## DAVENET

Marco, during your snow trials in McCall did you determine if Yeti has a Hi/Lo "gearing", or did it end up being only one speed regulated by RPM?


----------



## Helmsman38

DAVENET said:


> Marco, during your snow trials in McCall did you determine if Yeti has a Hi/Lo "gearing", or did it end up being only one speed regulated by RPM?



Snow trials didn't have the governor linkage correctly installed. The hydraulic system requires the governor to keep the engine RPM below 2800. With caution on the flat I was able to drive around a bit keeping the RPM below 2800. When you get on the steeps its about impossible to manage the RPM and drive at the same time. 

Im not a big time know it all mechanic so its been a slow and easy progression. Right now the linkage still needs to be fabricated ..

The more pressure on the hydraulic sticks the faster the speed there is no high and low gearing     only one speed regulated by RPM.


Thanks for asking let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## rdynes01

25K and it's not a finished steerable vehicle? Really?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

yes, it is a lot of money for any over the snow machine, and if it needs some attention, 

if one is interested in the history side of the over the snow machines, this one has quite a story to tell, and price and condition are parts of the consideration as to it's value to the buyer...

someone wanting a machine to jump into and explore the back country, this is not a machine for that, but if you have an interest in history, wow, this one rings lots of bells...


----------



## Helmsman38

rdynes01 said:


> 25K and it's not a finished steerable vehicle? Really?



Yeah I just haven’t been able to find another KT7 It’s certainly not a Cat like all the rest


----------



## PJL

I will second what the Princess said.  This is a very unique vehicle.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Kristi KT7 said:


> Yeah I just haven’t been able to find another KT7 It’s certainly not a Cat like all the rest



and i would add to that, I would not sell my KT7 for what Mr. Kristi KT7 is asking for his, and mine needs to be restored, they are very special pieces of history, and deserves to be loved and saved to tell the story over the snow machines, you need to have a passion for these things, and it does take a special love of these machines to buy one...

God made Imps for rip snorting around and tearing up the snow, they are great little machines, let the snow fly.....


----------



## rodre

Funny, I thought I read that only 3 of these were prototyped and only one made for a total of 4?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

rodre said:


> Funny, I thought I read that only 3 of these were prototyped and only one made for a total of 4?



i think you could call all 4 of them prototypes, though, Mr KT7 is the only one with a water cooled V-4 engine, so, may have been the production model

hard to say what really happened, the history is more oral than written...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I believe big al had it documented in the kt7 rebuild thread. Very rare machine.


----------



## rodre

You would think that with the Wikipedia write up here:

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/KRISTI_snowcat#KRISTI_Washington.2C_new_owners_and_the_KT7

one of those auto or machinery collectors with a ton of cash would jump on the chance to buy this. Even with the rare muscle cars that sell for over a $100k they made more than 4. I am not a collector and I don't have a ton of cash and I am even thinking about it, just for the investment alone, problem is I need a backcountry cat and can't do both. Then there is the fact that I don't have one of those collection showrooms or a 12 car garage.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Barrett Jackson?   Wonder how much it would fetch. They have had some VERY unique vehicles go across the block for millions. Lol


----------



## rodre

Yeah, I saw a redone late '40's early '50's GM bus, without the original engine but otherwise completely redone, go for 4.something million dollars at one of those auctions on YouTube. It was nice but not 4 million dollars nice. If there is a market for that there must be a market for this. Will you take $30k? Lol...


----------



## Fbmcurtis

You know almost 25k and the machine doesn't even work right? How does anyone justify this price. Because this is the 4th one made?  The first 3 didn't didn't work right.  This one didn't either... just being honest. Why pay this much for something that isn't truly operational?.  Someone enlighten me. And if your argument is that it's unique save it. A snow machine has to do one thing good, get me through the snow.


----------



## GlacierSean

So there is the short answer and the long answer. 
Short answer is- it's for sale for $25k, and if your not interested don't buy it.

Long answer - have you ever driven an old corvette "c1 or c2" they are terrible cars. They leak oil, brakes don't work, tires suck, sometimes they don't start and they aren't safe. A new civic sti or golf gti would beat them in a race. But people still fork over $100k for them all the time because they are cool, and have a neat history and so on.

So you might say "it has been for sale for a year and hasn't sold must be priced too high". To that I would say look at the other cats that have sold or not here on forums forum. Typically the vintage cats priced $20k and up either take forever to sell or don't sell. Examples include the yellow thiokol for $25 that never sold, the beautifully restored st4 that people are arguing about, the tucker 1443 that has been for sale forever. These are all desirable cats that would have sold in 5min if they were in a field, in need of a full restoration and $500. Seems like we all want to steal a snowcat and do our own restoration. Another example are the tucker 222s that have been for sale this year. At around 5k they sell in 5min, someone asks $8500 and it just sits. So that's just how most vintage cat buyers are and just because a cat doesn't sell at a certain price it doesn't mean it's not worth it.
Finally this cat is historically significant and having a high barrier to entry will hopefully insure that it ends up with a serious collector that will love it.


----------



## Helmsman38

Bump


----------



## Helmsman38

Interiors photos 

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=67238


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

GlacierSean said:


> Long answer - have you ever driven an old corvette "c1 or c2" they are terrible cars. They leak oil, brakes don't work, tires suck, sometimes they don't start and they aren't safe. A new civic sti or golf gti would beat them in a race. But people still fork over $100k for them all the time because they are cool, and have a neat history and so on.



Sean,

Your youth is showing... 

Admittedly the early C1 Corvettes left something to be desired, but the C2s are nowhere near terrible. In fact, I would say the C2, known as the "Stingray" (1963-1967 production years) are consistently among the most valuable and collectible of all American cars. The 1963 Coupe was the famous "split window". That is one of the most iconic American cars of all time. In 1965 four wheel disc brakes were standard equipment on the Corvette. With the power brake option those brakes work very well. In mid 1965 Chevy offered a big block engine for the first time in the Corvette, the 396 rated at 425 HP. For 1966 the displacement was increased to 427 cubic inches and it was initially rated at 450 HP. Due to government/insurance company intervention Chevrolet re rated the engine at 425 HP, but no changes were made to the engine or its tuning! (A bit of trivia, it wasn't until the 2008 Corvette, with the Z06 option, that a Corvette had a higher factory horsepower rating.) In fact, the 1966 427/425 HP Corvette ranks as number four of the 50 fastest muscle cars of all time! 
http://www.chevyhardcore.com/news/the-top-50-fastest-muscle-cars-of-all-time/

Yes, the tires did "suck", but hello, back then all American cars came with  bias ply tires, not radials. You can put radial tires on these cars and  it is a nice improvement.

The 1967s tend to bring the most money of any of the 63-67 years and really nice 427 cars with the 435 HP engine (featuring tri-power carburetion) consistently sell for hundreds of thousands of dollars. The uber-rare (only 20 were made) L-88 cars sell for literally millions (plural).

Have you ever heard a Corvette 427 big block engine with a solid lifter cam and the factory side pipe exhaust? That sound is incredibly awesome. There is absolutely no comparison between that and the Hoover (vacuum cleaner) inspired sound of a GTI or Civic STI.

You need to watch this:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYMerEmVca4

Listen to the remarks at the 2:25 point.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

and the best part is to be old enough to have hear a 427 vette on the street in the day, better yet, 1966 Cobra SC, 427, the one with the side pipes and it's No. 2 on the list of fastest muscle cars with highest top speed. yup, faster than No.1, And then to drive it, oh my god. 

or how about a '66 Ford GT and or a Dayton coupe on the track back in the day

that is a sound you will never forget


and back to the real reason for this Tread, lets find a new home for an interesting and important part of snow cat history, be the only kid on your block with a KT7 in your living room...


----------



## rodre

"be the only kid on your block with a KT7 in your living room..."

If only I had the money it would be sitting next to my Glastron/Carlson CSS33 in my parlour with the '84 Trillium front dinnette model on the other side. I'm going to go buy a lottery ticket!!! Lol


----------



## GlacierSean

I agree with Pontoon Princess, we should not distract from the goal of finding this beautiful cat a new home. I was just trying to defend the kt-7 from the negative comments above. I will also buy a lottery ticket just in case. Blackfoot Tucker, your correct about my age showing and everything you said about the c2. It was far superior to its counterparts from the same Era.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

come on down, ask for KT7 for the deal of the week, special financing is available, EZ down and EZ payments. he is the deal maker

hurry on down friends

rumor has KT7 going tucker, i did tell him a snow track is a better choice


----------



## PJL

A 20 year old in Florida won the big one.  Took the $281,000,000.00 lump sum payout.  

We need to make him into a snow cat lover.  But being from Florida probably never heard of one.


----------



## redsqwrl

PJL said:


> A 20 year old in Florida won the big one.  Took the $281,000,000.00 lump sum payout.
> 
> We need to make him into a snow cat lover.  But being from Florida probably never heard of one.



I have observed many (snow cats) listed for sale in southern states, they are usually employed to slog through the muck and mire of the swamps..... 
I think there was a 4t10 or a 601 project on the forum a while back wasn't that rusty yellow hulk in FL?

Roof top AC on the KT-7 might open up another region to market it too.


----------



## Helmsman38

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=67238

JUST TO PUT THE THREAD BACK ON TRACK


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Kristi KT7 said:


> http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=67238
> 
> JUST TO PUT THE THREAD BACK ON TRACK



the deal maker is in the office, call now and be the first in your town to own a KT7, hurry and make that call.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

on a serious note, 

the KT7  has had extensive work done, all well documented by Big Al, it is a wonderful piece of history, all and all, a nice snow cat, would be a fun and interesting snow cat to own, best part, would not be confused with a Tucker Sno-cat


----------



## sno-drifter

Pontoon Princess said:


> on a serious note,
> 
> the KT7  has had extensive work done, all well documented by Big Al, it is a wonderful piece of history, all and all, a nice snow cat, would be a fun and interesting snow cat to own, best part, would not be confused with a Tucker Sno-cat



Or one of your famous Snow Tracks


----------



## Helmsman38

After some new snow and some consideration we have decided to pull the KT7 off the market. The KT7 is no longer for sale. We are just going to enjoy it.   https://youtu.be/zwsCXzs8mMs


----------



## Helmsman38

And then out of the sky the Kristi Angle appeared at the front door with priceless new old stock Kristi gauges. It was at that time I saw the visions of the new Kristi KT7 display panel.


----------



## JimVT

that was ups in a birthday suit and that wasn't a display panel.


----------



## Helmsman38

rodre said:


> You would think that with the Wikipedia write up here:
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/KRISTI_snowcat#KRISTI_Washington.2C_new_owners_and_the_KT7
> 
> one of those auto or machinery collectors with a ton of cash would jump on the chance to buy this. Even with the rare muscle cars that sell for over a $100k they made more than 4. I am not a collector and I don't have a ton of cash and I am even thinking about it, just for the investment alone, problem is I need a backcountry cat and can't do both. Then there is the fact that I don't have one of those collection showrooms or a 12 car garage.



AND THAT'S EXACTLY WHO ENDED UP BUYING IT TONIGHT.  SOLD FOR ASKING PRICE. WENT TO A GOOD HOME.


----------



## rodre

Right on! That's awesome this went to the right person and more importantly will be preserved


----------



## Helmsman38

[/ATTACH]





Track Addict said:


> What is the new project ?



Just onto other interests.


----------



## JimVT

what do you call that?  kristy??


----------



## Aaron Tucker

Helmsman38 said:


> AND THAT'S EXACTLY WHO ENDED UP BUYING IT TONIGHT.  SOLD FOR ASKING PRICE. WENT TO A GOOD HOME.



wheres the new owner live ?


----------



## Helmsman38

aaron tucker said:


> wheres the new owner live ?



Im thinking they will join in the Forum and introduce themselves.


----------



## mlang2005

Oh man, If you thought a snow cat was a money suck buckle up and Break Out Another Thousand.


----------



## Helmsman38

mlang2005 said:


> Oh man, If you thought a snow cat was a money suck buckle up and Break Out Another Thousand.




Just picking my poison


----------



## Helmsman38

After a steep hill climb rounding the bend and almost to the new home I witnessed the white smoke billowing and the flatbed pull to the side  it was at that time I watched the liquids falling to the ground under the engine on fire. Wondering if this was it fir the KT7 I called the fire department while the fellows fought the petroleum fire. Their gallant efforts paid off and they stopped the spread. Toasted wires and transmission leak   They got lucky.  The KT7 lives on for another saga.


----------



## nikos

Helmsman38
_After a steep hill climb rounding the bend and almost to the new home I witnessed the white smoke billowing and the flatbed pull to the side  it was at that time I watched the liquids falling to the ground under the engine on fire. Wondering if this was it fir the KT7 I called the fire department while the fellows fought the petroleum fire. Their gallant efforts paid off and they stopped the spread. Toasted wires and transmission leak   They got lucky.  
The KT7 lives on for another saga._

The fotos


----------

